# My Bettas *pics*



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

So, I did it. I bought another betta. Ack! They sure are addictive. I was at a warehouse store last weekend and saw a beautiful red betta, but stupid me, I didn't pick him up then. So, we went back today and I tried to find him again, but alas, no luck. But while I was looking, there were two bettas that were just going bezerk in their cups (and looking at me while they did so!). There were a couple other ones that were beautifully coloured (sort of like the betta in Christine's avatar, if you've seen it. Christine, I hope you don't mind me mentioning you!). But, they didn't seem very excited about me. So, I decided to pick one of the two that seemed pretty excited. One of them looked an awful lot like Ripley, so with regret I put him back, and brought home my new guy! I hope he's happy livin' it up in the corner of my ten gallon (only for a short time, until I get my fish situation figured out). 

I was so excited when I brought him home, I had to try my hand at taking pictures! I'm only gonna show you the ones that I think turned out well (taking into account I'm very amateur at this! I do much better with horses).

First though, is Ripley.


















And next, my new guy! He doesn't have a name yet, as I'm still trying to come up with one. Any suggestions? I'm kind of looking for something a bit unique.

Everyone saying 'hi' to the new guy.

















(You can clearly see here that my molly only has one eye! What a tough girl she is)

And just some other shots of him.













































I think this one is kind of neat - and how many times have you guys seen a picture like this, huh?









Thanks for looking!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I think those are great Pictures! That last picture is awesome. You should submit that in the POTM contest!

Thanks for sharing with us! 
Kathy


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kathy! And it is? Neat! I figured everyone has a picture like that. I kind of liked it and was happy it turned out. And maybe I just will submit it to the POTM contest!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

He is very pretty! Great pictures!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I love his face! Cute guy!


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks you two! He's just a cutie, and I'm happy I brought him home. He's going to be really happy when he gets the 10 gallon to himself (and most likely a couple of friends).


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice pics although the last one freaked me out. I hadn't scrolled down all the way and I thought it had died. Great pics though and cute bettas. I wish I could get pics like that of mine.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Haha! Sorry about the scare! He's pretty lively right now trying to scare my molly by flaring at her... She's basically ignoring him. Heh. Thanks, though. And my advice? (Not that you asked...) Just play around a lot! That's what happened with these - just got lucky.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh wow, i really like your new guy!! he's very pretty!   Looks Awsome!! (nice pictures!! that last one is really kool!)

amanda*


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

that white betta is awesome looking, hes a delta tail just to let ya know


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks dolphinkid! I was just looking at yours, and you have some nice looking ones too! I was trying to get some side shots of the new guy - but he wouldn't swim that way long enough! He kept wiggling around at the front of the tank. Probably 'cause he was happy to be out of his cup!

Thanks SpoiledFishies! I had no idea what he was (other than very cute!), so thanks for the info!

Here's a few more pictures I got the other day. These show his 'true' colour, because I turned the flash off.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

wow puuuurdy!!!
delta tails are kinda rectanglish looking, and thats a very pretty delta (and the other ones too)


----------



## brunof (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice pictures and what a cute fish. I'm suprised you can keep your betta and a paradise fish together. A few years ago I tried keeping them together and the paradise fish was quite aggressive. Good luck!


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, my paradise and molly have moved onto a new home (together) - and it seems like they're doing well. But yes, dumb luck, I guess (ignorance is bliss!). I don't know why, but I think the betta kept him in line, and he kept the betta in line by not backing down from him easily. Either way, I did get lucky, and now I know a whole lot more!

Thanks for the compliments! I think my two boys are quite cute.


----------

